# Can you use am3 coolers on am4 ?



## natr0n (Oct 26, 2017)

Are the motherboard holes spaced the same ?

Want to resuse my cooler perhaps.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 26, 2017)

No, the holes are different, but the plastic clip is the same, if that helps.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 26, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> No, the holes are different, but the plastic clip is the same, if that helps.



I got it now thanks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 26, 2017)

natr0n said:


> I got it now thanks.



Only asus afaik had mounting holes for am3 on their am4 boards.

You can get a mounting kit for most coolers though.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 26, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Only asus afaik had mounting holes for am3 on their am4 boards.
> 
> You can get a mounting kit for most coolers though.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071ZYVGTZ/?tag=tec06d-20

This is awesome if you didnt mention it I wouldnt have thought of it. I'm using the assassin 1 cooler that bracket supports assassin 2 which is almost identical they redid 1 side of the fins to limit to 2 fans.

You the best.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Oct 26, 2017)

I think only certain boards actually have built in support for am3 coolers, but the only one I can think of off the top of my head that does so is the Crosshair VI Hero; all others will require a new bracket, I believe.


----------



## Caelestis (Oct 26, 2017)

Source: http://deepcool.com/press/news/2017-02/65_6567.shtml


----------



## natr0n (Oct 26, 2017)

assn1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 assn2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 

Both use same mounting gear so I should be fine when time comes.
http://deepcool.com/download/pdf/ASSASSIN.pdf
http://www.gamerstorm.com/download/pdf/assassin II.pdf


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 26, 2017)

natr0n said:


> assn1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even my cooler supports AM4 and its a "slim" cooler, well this slim cooler can handle a 8350 at 5.0GHz with just 1 fan.


----------

